# DOUBLE DIGIT DAY!!!!



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Made it to the river for 3 hours today, wish I had more time to fish but managed to put 10 fish on the bank


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

COOL


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's a good morning.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

man i gota learn to flyfish!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

freyedknot said:


> man i gota learn to flyfish!


That is a center pin


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

you can not do that fly fishing...the rock has been on fire the the last four days.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Was it a color other than pink?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I generally tie pink orange red chartreuse


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Great looking fish.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> I generally tie pink orange red chartreuse


i tie all those colors plus I like to use white when the water is super clear it seems to generate a couple of extra bites after the pink and orange have played out.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Untied globs of skein usually seem to generate a few bites after the sacs have played out.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Agree with the white hardwood , always done me well in winter , blue is sometimes a difference maker in gin clear water


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I've tied white before and caught fish with them but sacs usually turn white after fishing them for a while and just seemed to speed up the process


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> I've tied white before and caught fish with them but sacs usually turn white after fishing them for a while and just seemed to speed up the process


I know what your saying but the initial dunk and drift with white does produce in real clear water. If my spawn starts to turn white, I break it open and use the eggs for chum and put the netting in an old pill bottle.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

MKslammin said:


> Agree with the white hardwood , always done me well in winter , blue is sometimes a difference maker in gin clear water


I have only caught a few on blue probably because I don't normally use it. I will tie some with blue and see how that works in clear water thanks.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

The Rocky has been fishin real good the past couple days. Went out Sunday Monday and Wednesday. Managed 10 fish over those three days. All nice sized fish no small ones with two easily in the 10 pound range. Throwin clean marabou jigs White & chartreuse and olive & black.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Osmerus said:


> The Rocky has been fishin real good the past couple days. Went out Sunday Monday and Wednesday. Managed 10 fish over those three days. All nice sized fish no small ones with two easily in the 10 pound range. Throwin clean marabou jigs White & chartreuse and olive & black.
> 
> View attachment 228950


I never tip my jigs either unless the water is dirty.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

You guys have any pics of your home made hair jigs?
Just wondering what size?
IF we throw jigs,, or float jigs under a slip,,,,, they are usually 1/64 & black hair, red or orange head, & tipped with 2 maggots.
I just can't hook up with a larger, plain hair jig!
Thanks
NICE PICS, for sure!


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Ya i agree. I think the fish are way more interested in the jig than the bait attached to it. Awhile back i compared my catch rates with a baited jig and a non baited one and I didnt nottice any difference. In dirty water the bait can def help or you can just use a bigger jig. Tying unique color combos is also key. Everyone throws black and white. I like to mix in as many as 4 to 5 colors sometimes on my jigs. I also add some flash in some and i find different paint colors for the jig heads. Experimenting when tying is half the fun and it feels good when you tie a new color pattern that produces lots of fish.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Doboy said:


> You guys have any pics of your home made hair jigs?
> Just wondering what size?
> IF we throw jigs,, or float jigs under a slip,,,,, they are usually 1/64 & black hair, red or orange head, & tipped with 2 maggots.
> I just can't hook up with a larger, plain hair jig!
> ...


I only throw 1/32 ounce jigs here in Ohio. They seem to work the best. I almost always use Marabou with some synthetic materials sometimes tied in. Hair jigs do work but Marabou seems to have a better more life like action in the water. Try going smaller with your jig heads and use Marabou.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Used to kill the trout on jigs and waxies. I'd get a 2 pack of gitzit micro little tough guy minnow jigs, take off the rubber body and tip with 2 wax worms or 2 fake scented gulp wax worms, have caught A LOT of trout and steelhead like that.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Osmerus said:


> I only throw 1/32 ounce jigs here in Ohio. They seem to work the best. I almost always use Marabou with some synthetic materials sometimes tied in. Hair jigs do work but Marabou seems to have a better more life like action in the water. Try going smaller with your jig heads and use Marabou.


If I head over there with spinning gear, what LB test do you recommend? Thanks in advance


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

8#


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Tbomb55 said:


> If I head over there with spinning gear, what LB test do you recommend? Thanks in advance


You can use 8 or 10lb mono for your main line. I use 8. Depending on water clarity my fluorocarbon leaders run anywhere from 4 to 8lb.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I use 8lb mono with no fancy leader and catch plenty of fish. Don't over think it just go catch some fish.


----------

